# I Sassi di Matera



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

I Sassi di Matera sono stati iscritti nella lista dei patrimoni dell'umanità dell'UNESCO nel 1993. Sono stati il primo sito iscritto dell'Italia meridionale. L'iscrizione è stata motivata dal fatto che essi rappresentano un ecosistema urbano straordinario, capace di perpetuare dal più lontano passato preistorico i modi di abitare delle caverne fino alla modernità.


----------



## Butcher (3 Dicembre 2012)

Ci sono stato 3 anni fa. Stupendi!
Peccato per l'incuria totale. In molte di queste antiche case ci sono cumuli e cumuli di immondizia.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Dicembre 2012)

Figo,un topic che parla della mia città!

Sono commosso


----------



## Blu71 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Figo,un topic che parla della mia città!
> 
> Sono commosso




.....io sono lucano.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....io sono lucano.



Provincia di MT o di PZ?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Provincia di MT o di PZ?



Potenza, zona del Vulture-Melfese.


----------

